# Legend problem of Matlab scatter



## vinthegreat84 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
This is Vinay, new entrant to the forum. I am beginner of Matlab and using this for some of my graphs. During this, I set some marker properties (LineWidth) in 'loglog', 'semilogx' and 'semilogy' and properties were retained in legend. But when I used 'scatter' for same data, legend was unable to retain those properties. Kindly give me your valuable suggestions for sorting this out.

Thanking you

Vinay Babu


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello Vinay, welcome to TSF!

Not sure if this helps, but perhaps some documentation on the 'Scatter' plot method in MATLAB might prove useful.

Scatter plot - MATLAB


----------

